# A Journey On A Star Ship



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I received my Star Ship 24-50 from Wingshooter. I feel like I've been shooting pistols and now I have a rifle in my hands ! The first thing I notice is how incredibly light this shooter feel The big increase in speed attained by having an extra 12 inches added to my draw length really flattens the trajectory. I get more speed without increasing draw weight. I take my usual taper and add about two more inches of length. The result is an easy shooting high speed slingshot. Well thought out design and ergonomics to fit the body. To make it even more special it has a TTF rotating head on it ! I can't wait to get outside for the long distance shots with this one. Here is a really cool video of the kind of fun I'm having.

I was curious why it's called a 24-50 and Roger Henrie told me it's a take on the old 45-70 rifle. The Star Ship he shoots is 24 inches and shoots 50 caliber steel. 24-50. I can see why its compared to a rifle !!

Here is a pic

View attachment 73325









Here is a video of a cool shot. Swinging match light.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They really are a great design, I love mine!

Shooting one in the attic must feel like firing a cannon in the house! :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like a really great piece!!! And your shooting is superb as usual.

By the way ... that beard is looking gooood!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Starships-Aye,ye gotta love em Cap'n! A wee taste more speed and ya be havin a might more stability on yer shootin ya will. (Jeez, I lost my Jersey accent and it was replaced by a Scottish accent! :screwy: ) Oh well I always loved Scotty from Star Trek! On a serious note,Wingshooter makes a mean interplanetary traveler!!! :bowdown:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love my 24-50...shoot better with it than any other slingshot! Enjoy TF!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting as always my friend. I am glad to see you are back to shooting. It was satisfying to see the 24-50 making fire.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I definitely want to buy a 24-50 in 2015; I hope Wingshooter doesn't stop making them anytime soon!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nobodo said:


> I definitely want to buy a 24-50 in 2015; I hope Wingshooter doesn't stop making them anytime soon!


No way I am having to much fun to stop. I fact I am taking material to the laser today so I will have plenty on hand. Including the shuttle craft which happens to be my in the moment favorite.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Two shots and fire!!!!!! Way to go!  Your pin point accuracy is incredible.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for that cool revue well it's more a demonstration of incredible cool shooting skills ;-)


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Treefork, you have obviously been spending waaay too much time out in the bush standing on the north side of trees. Ya gots MOSS all over ur face! grirn

I have never shot much less owned a starship but I have been intrigued now by your video. And from the looks of that video your claim to have lost some of your shooting skill was a huge pull on my leg! Nice shooting TF.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All Star Ships aren't created equal. This one no doubt is meant to do some fine shots.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

My starship from Roger is one of my all time favorites; I just love them with the heavy red tubes!!!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> That looks like a really great piece!!! And your shooting is superb as usual.
> 
> By the way ... that beard is looking gooood!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Don't encourage him Charles! lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shooting setup Man!

This year's tournaments should be quite interesting..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting, thanks for the video


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another swinging match light for the Star Ship.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good shooting man. I am liking it. You are defiantly showing the potential of that slingshot.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> Good shooting man. I am liking it. You are defiantly showing the potential of that slingshot.


Ya better get that endorsement cheque out to Treefork before somebody else snaps him up or before he decides to try another model of sling shot again LOL He's doing ya proud!


----------

